# Lady has a baby on the ground!



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

An adorable buckling. 

Her ligs never did come back after disappearing yesterday. I checked her at 6:30 this morning and nothing. Went back at 10 and there was a buckling getting cleaned up. 

She's an excellent mom. She's my most stubborn goat and was afraid she'd have issues letting her baby feed, but she's doing great. she cleaned up right up, cut the cord a bit shorter so it's not dragging on the ground, and encouraging him to feed. once he starts feeding she doesn't move around or kick him at all. i'm very proud of her. 

we are very happy. we'll definitely be keeping him.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow she is already done? He must be huge! And momma must still be fat 

But he's definitely adorable  Is he staying a buck?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

He's very handsome; how much did he weigh?


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, he's staying a buck.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Congratulations! He is beautiful! What long ears, and what a cute nose! I want to scoop him up and kiss him!  I bet he'll hardly touch the ground at your place - everybody will want to hold him!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

How sweet. And great that it went so well. I love the stripe down his back.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

10 lbs


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Almost would've expected more, considering how large she was- but then they all show differently. Congrats!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

He's a cutie patootie! Congrats

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------

